# My first swarm



## njmike (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi Gilliam,
Not sure where you are with this project. BTW you may have received responses if you had posted in the beekeeping thread. Anyway I'm a newbee but this is what understand at this point, but does not mean I am correct. There are cameras/scopes that can be purchased that fit on to a smartphones for similar types of inspections. As for placing on a super, in nature, a log bees work downward for space, in a langstrom hive they work up and that is why we place supers on top. So even if you fitted a super there they may not fill it. If you want to continue with a log hive it may be better to accept it a science project, observation hive or natural "let it swarm" hive. There are other people who have like mined hive projects such as your and natural log hives, he is a link but read to far through it. Good luck http://inhabitat.com/diy-log-beehives-bring-beekeeping-closer-to-nature/log-beehive01/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Gilliam!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck with your "log hive".


----------

